# "Projekt H1" auf den 18. September verschoben



## NoTraining (17. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

auch das Projekt H1 hat unter dem seltsamen Wetter am letzten Sonntag gelitten - ich habe die Tour wegen der unsagbar schlechten Wettervorhersage verschoben. Sie wird jetzt am *Sonntag, den 18. September* stattfinden. Also hier noch einmal eine Chance, den Spätsommer zwischen Rhein und Lahn zu genießen.

Hier die ursprüngliche Ausschreibung:

"H1" ist die Abkürzung für den Hessenweg 1, der in voller Länge von Eltville bis zum Diemelsee führt. Wir wollen uns davon ein naheliegendes Teilstück heraussuchen, welches uns von Eltville nach Oberhof an der Lahn führt. Von dort geht es mit der Bahn über Limburg zurück nach Wiesbaden HBF.

Wer spektakuläre Trails und adrenalinschwangere Downhill-Passagen sucht, ist bei dieser Tour nicht so gut aufgehoben. Wer hingegen Spaß daran hat, mit dem MTB schöne und einsame Landschaften und dabei auch vielleicht eine recht unbekannte Region zu erkunden, wird sicherlich Gefallen an dieser Tour finden.

*Streckenbeschreibung*
Den Untertitel per aspera ad astra (sinngemäß: Über raue Pfade gelangt man zu den Sternen) habe ich gewählt, weil er die Strecke treffend beschreibt.
Insgesamt liegen ca. 75 km und 1200 Hm vor uns. Dabei ist das Teilstück von Eltville bis Holzhausen (ca. 46 km) konditionell recht anstrengend, weil wir durch mehrere tiefe Täler wieder bis auf 500 m Höhe aufsteigen müssen. Sämtliche Bergauf-Meter werden hier fällig (das ist der Teil Per aspera).

In Holzhausen beginnt dann der spaßige Teil (ad astra): Die 16 Kilometer bis zum Ziel geht es beschwingt durch das wunderschöne und zum Teil verwunschen anmutende Dörsbach-Tal immer leicht bergab. Hier gibt es auch ein paar nette Trails, die aber kaum je wirklich anspruchvoll sind. In Oberhausen warten wir dann bei einer Gersten-Kaltschale oder Cappucino auf den nächsten Zug zurück.

Die komplette Ausschreibung samt Höhenprofil und Streckenkarte könnt Ihr hier herunterladen. (Wobei da noch das ursprüngliche Datum drin steht)

*Level*
Wir fahren Beinhart-Tempolevel 2, Techniklevel 1 (wenige Stellen mit Level 2) Mit anderen Worten: eher anstrengend, aber technisch einfach.

*Start - Ende*
10:00 Uhr Wiesbaden Schierstein - Parkplatz Kleinaustr. (Biketreff). Bedingt durch die Rückfahrt mit der Bahn von Oberhof(Lahn) bis Wiesbaden HBF dauert die Tour recht lang. Rechnet mit einer Rückkehr nicht vor 18:00 Uhr.

*Anmeldung*
Hier im Forum. Wetterbedingte Absage am Starttag bis 8:00 Uhr hier
Es können max. 12 Teilnehmer insgesamt mitfahren. Beinharte Clubmitglieder werden bevorzugt, Gäste sind willkommen, wenn noch Plätze übrig sind.
*
Mitzubringen*
Funktionstüchtiges MTB (bei irreparablen Defekten müßt ihr ziiieemlich lange schieben!), Helm, Trinkflasche/blase, Ersatzschlauch, Regenjacke, Geld für Zugfahrt, viel Kraftfutter (unterwegs nur eine Einkehrmöglichkeit!)

Und jetzt flugs zur Anmeldung..

Mit beinharten Grüßen,

Clemens Ambrosius alias NoTraining


----------



## Achim (18. August 2011)

Hallo Clemens

Ich bin da leider schon andersweilig unterwegs.

Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (19. August 2011)

würde gern mitfahren. habe im moment nur den crosser verschaltet, denke aber ich komme zurecht.


----------



## MTB-Olaf (19. August 2011)

Würde dann auch gerne mit fahren bin aber noch kein Club Mitglied.
Jammertahl ist echt cool Hessenweg kenne ich noch gar nicht
mfg


----------



## Ripman (19. August 2011)

MTB-Olaf schrieb:


> Würde dann auch gerne mit fahren bin aber noch kein Club Mitglied.
> Jammertahl ist echt cool Hessenweg kenne ich noch gar nicht
> mfg



Hi, die Statuten verlangen keine Mitgliedschaft. D. h. Clemens wird sich wahrscheinlich über Deine Begleitung freuen.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-Olaf (19. August 2011)

Super ich freu mich


----------



## Mr Cannondale (6. September 2011)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## Rockside (7. September 2011)

Ich bin leider am 18.Sept. auf der Eifel-Tour.

Gruß,
Rolf


----------



## a.nienie (8. September 2011)

hoi clemens, muß leider absagen.
bin vermutlich in frankreich.
wochenlang nichts und dann alles am gleichen wochenende.
das leben ist voller entscheidungen


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (12. September 2011)

Vorausgesetzt mein Zahn gestattet es mir, bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## hallotv (16. September 2011)

Falls ich`s noch nicht gesagt habe, bin ich dabei. Gebe aber zu bedenken dass die Wettervorhersage nicht so toll ist. Und dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoTraining (17. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hier noch ein paar Hinweise fÃ¼r morgen:

- Wetter sieht gar nicht soo schlecht aus - Wenn es nicht gerade Ã¼ber Nacht umschlÃ¤gt, fahren wir!

- Denkt ggf. an Beleuchtung fÃ¼r die RÃ¼ckfahrt von Wi HBF nach Schierstein - bis wir da sind, kÃ¶nnte es evtl. schon dunkel sein

- da wir nur zu fÃ¼nft sind (ich hoffe, der Zahn von Nicolas ist wieder heile), werde ich fÃ¼r uns einen "schÃ¶nes Wochenende"-Fahrschein vorab kaufen. Bitte 7,80 â¬ dafÃ¼r berÃ¼cksichtigen

Ansonsten wÃ¼nsche ich uns allen morgen eine schÃ¶ne Tour ohne Regen

GruÃ, Clemens


----------



## Mr Cannondale (17. September 2011)

Super, also dann bis Morsche früh


----------



## hallotv (18. September 2011)

Nach der lockeren Tour gestern wieder eine schlaflose Nacht, (man beachte die Uhrzeit  :-(  ), ich sollte es besser lassen. Daher hier leider eine zahntechnische Absage von mir!


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (18. September 2011)

Hab`s wohl gestern übertrieben. 

Mein Oberkiefer hat sich wohl von der Wurzelspitzenresektion noch nicht wirklich erholt. Daher leider kurzfristige Absage (war schon in Heidesheim, als der Entschluss fiel).


----------

